# The Roux Brothers



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Does anyone have their pastry book?


----------



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

Isa which book are u interested in I have two of there's the roux brothers on patisserie and michael rouxs finest desserts both excellent booksthe roux brothers on patisserie is pronbably better than the finest desserts. The book shows the classic french style and techniques for different cremes, breads,cakes and decor. Although this is not a book that has been designed for house wifes it is still very simple and well written so that all people should be able to cook out of it without freaking out over some of the techniques. Some of the presentation of there food is a little dated some would say but the actual recipes taste texture and contrast are still very relevant and tasty. As one of my past chefs said, who actually worked for the roux brothers at le gavarouche pastry is classics coming around full circle but with a facelift.
kind regards P-C

Pastry Chefs Web Page


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I also own both and would say they are both EXCELLENT. Although their presentations are abit dated, their recipes are top notch (with only 1 or 2 items that were mediocre). Michael Roux's mousse/bavarian recipes are some of the best I've made (better then Herme', I've made just about every recipe in his book). They are beautifully composed with just enough gelatin to handle well. I favor Michaels book for concepts....the bothers book is more classic.

But I must complain that I sure wish they had more books.......I'd buy every book they published on desserts.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I need asistance with a translation of some ingrdients used in their pastry book. With the French version it is sometime a challenge to figure out what ingredents they're using. So could someone please tell me what leavener they use in the Honey Madeleine recipe and the Lemon Cake? Also in the peach souffle what startch are they using?


Thanks!


P.S. Wendy they published another cookbook called Le Gavroche, recipes from their restaurant. It is written by Michel Roux's son I think.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Come on guys could you please look it up, it's really important to me.


----------



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

sorry about the wait Isa all my books are at work I will have your answers in 24 hours bear with me 1 more day 

cheers P.C


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Pastry Chef!


----------



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

O.k Isa for the honey madelines it,s 2.5grams of baking powder to 90 grams flour. the lemon cake tart au citron it's 2.5 grams of baking powder to 140 grams flour. for the peach souffle 7 grams cornstarch to 100 grams butter. so hopefully the recipes you have are the same size as the ones in my translation. If u have any more queries regarding the book I will leave it at home for the next 2 weeks if u need more information.

Cheers P-C


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry Isa. Most days I only look at the pastry forums and I'm on the run....I just saw your note here tonight. If you need imediate help, private message me so I see it in my e-mail, o.k.?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you so much PC! 


The recipes are exactly the same in both versions. They just use different ingrdients or have different name for them. Thanks to you now I'll know what to substitute!


----------



## cmj (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah it`s a bible .fantastic


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

I think the Gavroche cookbook is written by Michel Roux, who confusingly enough is Albert's son, not to be mistaken for Albert's brother Michel who runs the Waterside Inn in Bray.

There are several books by assorted members of the Roux family individually and collectively, well worth a look.


----------

